# Bmw f10 stereo upgrade (focal + jl audio)



## Cerbra (Nov 7, 2015)

F10 stereo upgrade (Focal + JL Audio)
Hey guys,
I own a 520d with the awfull stereo sound system (european). 4 speakers and 2 subs under the seats.

I just replaced the 4 speakers with Focal Components so now i have 4 mids + 4 twitters +the subs (with Focal as well). Pricely but the difference is amaizing !!

Now I need to add an amplifier so I got a JL Audio Xd600/6. I am still waiting to receive it but I have no ideea of what to do with it. 
Speakers were installed by me without any problems but I would not DIY the amp. Problem is that I am in Romania and I don't know any good installers that I might go to.

Since my car was not equipped with an amp, there is probably no cabling done so I have to do everything by myself. And here is where the problems start..

I want to be able to use Fade/Balance controls from the dash board. In this case, where should I get the signal from? Do I have to run 4 channels from the dash to the amp? And then from the amp to each speaker?

And after this, I understand that I have to get the car coded..right?

Any help would be much appreciate it!


----------



## grave (Jun 13, 2014)

Cerbra said:


> F10 stereo upgrade (Focal + JL Audio)
> Hey guys,
> I own a 520d with the awfull stereo sound system (european). 4 speakers and 2 subs under the seats.
> 
> ...


you can sell it:rofl:
The head unit only have High level output and no RCA for low level output.
I think your JL audio only accepts low level inputs. Change your Amp 



Cerbra said:


> I want to be able to use Fade/Balance controls from the dash board. In this case, where should I get the signal from? Do I have to run 4 channels from the dash to the amp? And then from the amp to each speaker?


Not necessary : 
First download Alpine retrofit notice : http://www.e90post.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=616552
It's not for your car but shemas are identical.

Go to sub connectors under front seats and cut all wires (keep 3cm on big wires to connectors) 
- Bigs wires are Front signal send them to your amp as Front input and Sub imput
- Go back from your amp sub output and connect to subs connectors with the 3cm kept)
- Go back from your amp Front output and connect smaller wires : they go to front doors.

Then, same work with rear speakers : signal to amp and output to speakers.

You also need a remote cable from your HU to your amp or use a 12v after contact if your amp is always working with contact.

If you get a new amp choose one that does'nt need remote.

Easy to do if you get an amp with low level entries...

[/QUOTE]And after this, I understand that I have to get the car coded..right?[/QUOTE]
Yes ! 
Go there :
http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=15926276&postcount=2
It adds Alpine Hifi retrofit and works even without Alpine Kit.:thumbup:

You also could ask your car dealer to make it for you.

In fact this change in HU section :

- Stereo by Hifi
- Internal Amp by external

and the result : ajust frequency signal to a correct signal without overboosted bass. :thumbs:

It's easy and works fine.


----------



## Cerbra (Nov 7, 2015)

Well,

I went along and purchased the harness from Technic. Looking forward to receiving it. He was very kind and provided a lot of info regarding the install.
You are right. The JL Audio amp doesn't accept speaker level inputs. So I will try to code the car to fhifi and see how it works.
I am planning also to add a Helix dsp to the system very fast (waiting for the next paycheck) to resolve all the problems.

When I was searching for a dsp, I looked into the audison bit ten and saw that it can de-equilize the original sysytem -so no coding needed.
I wonder if the Helix can do that as well.

Anyway, can't wait to receive everything


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

Poor choice of amp really. I know the 600/6 is a popular choice on US BMW Forums and everybody and their moms recommend using this amp in BMW, but there is so much better out there for less money.


----------



## Cerbra (Nov 7, 2015)

Like? I am still open for suggestions....


----------



## wasp41p (Apr 8, 2016)

Budget?


----------

